# Even More Skyscrapers Set for NYC: Living in the Sky Part III



## vintagetaco (Oct 7, 2014)

I guess I've taken it upon myself to follow the entire series! Not sure when they're going to stop...

Even More Skyscrapers Set for NYC: Living in the Sky Part III


----------

